
Show HN: Live Demo of ReactronicJS (Transactionally Reactive State Management) - ychetyrko
https://nezaboodka.github.io/reactronic-demo/
======
ychetyrko
Reactronic is a JavaScript library that provides transactionally reactive
state management in a Web application.

Transactional reactivity means that state changes are being made in an
isolated data snapshot and then, once atomically committed, are consistently
propagated to corresponding visual components for (re)rendering. All that is
done in automatic, seamless, and fine-grained way.

The demo is written in Reactronic itself and uses ReactJS as a rendering
engine (via React Hooks).

